# Is there a fairly cheap way to upgrade my system or should i try OC'ing it?



## bhaynes15 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, for starters i am a complete noob when it comes to OC, so if i can purchase a new CPU/mobo to speed up my system for say around $125 i'll do that but if not and you think i can OC my system then i'll give it a try( I read the info posted above, but i'd be lying if i said i understood it all) 

Field	Value
Computer	
Computer Type	ACPI x64-based PC
Operating System	Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
OS Service Pack	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Internet Explorer	8.0.7600.16385
DirectX	DirectX 11.0
Computer Name	BRAD-PC
User Name	Brad
Logon Domain	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Date / Time	2010-03-29 / 14:40

Motherboard	
CPU Type	DualCore Intel Pentium D 915, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
Motherboard Name	MSI 945P Neo2-F (MS-7176) (4 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Lakeport i945P
System Memory	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DIMM1: G Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBPQ	2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM3: G Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBPQ	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
BIOS Type	AMI (11/27/06)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM2)

Display	
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (512 MB)
Video Adapter	NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (512 MB)
3D Accelerator	nVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
Monitor	Westinghouse L2220HW [21.6" LCD] (5870K84602801)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Realtek ALC850 @ Intel 82801GB ICH7 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Disk Drive	WDC WD5000AAJB-00UHA0 ATA Device (465 GB, IDE)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Total Size	[ TRIAL VERSION ]

Input	
Keyboard	Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

Network	
Primary IP Address	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Primary MAC Address	00-16-17-46-E8-D6
Network Adapter	Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])

Peripherals	
Printer	Fax
Printer	HP Deskjet F4200 series
Printer	Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

DMI	
DMI BIOS Vendor	American Megatrends Inc.
DMI BIOS Version	V3.7
DMI System Manufacturer	MSI
DMI System Product	MS-7176
DMI System Version	2A1
DMI System Serial Number	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI System UUID	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer	MSI
DMI Motherboard Product	MS-7176
DMI Motherboard Version	2A1
DMI Motherboard Serial Number	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Manufacturer	To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Chassis Version	To Be Filled By O.E.M.
DMI Chassis Serial Number	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Asset Tag	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
DMI Chassis Type	Desktop Case
DMI Total / Free Memory Sockets	4 / 2

That is what Everest says under PC summary.

CPU
Field	Value
CPU Properties	
CPU Type	DualCore Intel Pentium D 915, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
CPU Alias	Presler
CPU Stepping	D0
Instruction Set	x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
Min / Max CPU Multiplier	12x / 14x
Engineering Sample	No
L1 Trace Cache	12K Instructions per core
L1 Data Cache	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
L2 Cache	2 MB per core (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU	
CPU #1	Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz, 2793 MHz
CPU #2	Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz, 2793 MHz

CPU Physical Info	
Package Type	775 Contact LGA
Package Size	3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Transistors	[ TRIAL VERSION ] million
Process Technology	65 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K Inter-Layer, High-K Gate, Strained Si
Die Size	[ TRIAL VERSION ] mm2
Core Voltage	1.27 V
I/O Voltage	1.27 V
Typical Power	95 W @ 2.80 GHz
Maximum Power	127 W @ 2.80 GHz

CPU Manufacturer	
Company Name	Intel Corporation
Product Information	http://www.intel.com/products/processor

CPU Utilization	
CPU #1 / Core #1	6 %
CPU #1 / Core #2	1 %

MOTHERBOARD
Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	63-0100-009999-00101111-112706-Lakeport$1AAAA000_MSI 945P/G NEO 2 A7176IMS V3.7 DATE: 11/27/06 16:13:37
Motherboard Name	MSI 945P Neo2-F (MS-7176)

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel GTL+
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock	800 MHz
Bandwidth	6400 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width	128-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio	10:6
Real Clock	333 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	667 MHz
Bandwidth	[ TRIAL VERSION ] MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel Direct Media Interface

Motherboard Physical Info	
CPU Sockets/Slots	1 LGA775
Expansion Slots	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
RAM Slots	4 DDR2 DIMM
Integrated Devices	Audio, Gigabit LAN
Form Factor	ATX
Motherboard Size	220 mm x 300 mm
Motherboard Chipset	i945P
Extra Features	[ TRIAL VERSION ]

Motherboard Manufacturer	
Company Name	Micro-Star Int'l Co.,Ltd.
Product Information	http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodpage1&maincat_no=1
BIOS Download	http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloadindex
Driver Update	http://driveragent.com?ref=59
BIOS Upgrades	http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

UNDER OVERCLOCK
Field	Value
CPU Properties	
CPU Type	DualCore Intel Pentium D 915
CPU Alias	Presler
CPU Stepping	D0
Engineering Sample	No
CPUID CPU Name	Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
CPUID Revision	00000F65h

CPU Speed	
CPU Clock	2394.0 MHz (original: [ TRIAL VERSION ] MHz)
CPU Multiplier	12x
CPU FSB	199.5 MHz (original: 200 MHz)
Memory Bus	332.5 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio	10:6

CPU Cache	
L1 Trace Cache	12K Instructions per core
L1 Data Cache	[ TRIAL VERSION ]
L2 Cache	2 MB per core (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	63-0100-009999-00101111-112706-Lakeport$1AAAA000_MSI 945P/G NEO 2 A7176IMS V3.7 DATE: 11/27/06 16:13:37
Motherboard Name	MSI 945P Neo2-F (MS-7176) (4 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)

Chipset Properties	
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Lakeport i945P
Memory Timings	5-5-5-13 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
DIMM1: G Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBPQ	2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-10 @ 266 MHz)
DIMM3: G Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBPQ	[ TRIAL VERSION ]

BIOS Properties	
System BIOS Date	11/27/06
Video BIOS Date	01/03/08
DMI BIOS Version	V3.7

Graphics Processor Properties	
Video Adapter	BFG GeForce 8800 GT
GPU Code Name	G92GT (PCI Express 2.0 x16 10DE / 0611, Rev A2)
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain)	626 MHz (original: [ TRIAL VERSION ] MHz)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain)	1566 MHz (original: [ TRIAL VERSION ] MHz)
Memory Clock	900 MHz (original: 90

PSU
700W Rocketfish Model No: RF-700WPS2

I tried running the thermal software in the links provided but 1 wasn't compatible with my CPU was the msg i recieved and the other the site was down, i'll try both again now.

I have a large fan and heat sink sitting on my CPU and i have a fan on the left side of my case directly in line with the fan that is on top of my CPU.

Need any other info, other than temps?


----------



## SAAIELLO (Mar 31, 2010)

Well you could overclock but you will not yield much performance boost the Pentium D does not do well in todays computing world it is based on old netburst architecture. Your best bet would be to go to an AMD system.


ASRock N68-S AM2+/AM2 $44.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157158


AMD Athlon II X3 425 Rana 2.7GHz 3 x 512KB L2 Cache $70.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103726

Total $114.99

This will give you much better performance over that old Pentium D. And the Pentium D is also bottlenecking your 8800GT.


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

You could try overclocking but I would say you'd have better luck using a newer processor/motherboard. Having had a quick glance at newegg.com (I'm guessing you're in the US) at the prices for Intel Core 2 Duos and Core i3s alone, however, I'd say they are slightly out of your proposed budget.

Thus it would be more cost effective to at least attempt an overclock. I've never overclocked a Pentium D, so I can't say for certain how much headroom there is for an overclock (i.e. how fast you can get the CPU to run without resorting to a fire extinguisher :ukliam2. However this forum post may give you an idea of what's possible, but your mileage will vary depending on your particular sample. It would also depend on how much you would like to overclock by, as much as possible or just a bit? Also I can't really find any info on your motherboard, would you mind diving into the BIOS and making a note of all the menu options that sit inside it? Attempting an overclock is useless without a motherboard that has the right options inside, there would normally be a sub-menu entitled 'Overclock' or 'CPU tweak' or something similar. On my Asus board, for instance, there is a sub-menu called 'Ai Tweaker' with all overclocking options inside here.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## SAAIELLO (Mar 31, 2010)

jonf said:


> Hi,
> 
> You could try overclocking but I would say you'd have better luck using a newer processor/motherboard. Having had a quick glance at newegg.com (I'm guessing you're in the US) at the prices for Intel Core 2 Duos and Core i3s alone, however, I'd say they are slightly out of your proposed budget.
> 
> ...


Pentium Ds are very slow compared to newer processors even if you overclock the crap out of it it still will not beat the cheapest AMD ATHLON II. In comparison a 2ghz AMD ATHLON II will be a significant amount faster then a Pentium D running at 3.8ghz.


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

SAAIELLO said:


> Pentium Ds are very slow compared to newer processors even if you overclock the crap out of it it still will not beat the cheapest AMD ATHLON II. In comparison a 2ghz AMD ATHLON II will be a significant amount faster then a Pentium D running at 3.8ghz.


I've never used AMD Athlons before so I don't know what they're like, but I had a Pentium D 920 once and it wasn't that great. Took ages to convert a video in Adobe Premiere. But then again I was using it before I knew about overclocking, so I never knew how much faster it would've been. Just as well - you're right about the newer processors being much faster that Pentium Ds, I remember doing a benchmark test between my old Pentium D 920 (2.8GHz) and my Mum's previous Core 2 Duo (2.4GHz, I think), and the Core 2 Duo came out on top.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

ASUS P5KPL-AM EPU LGA 775 Intel G31 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131615

Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5400 Wolfdale 2.7GHz 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116076

Price: 119.88 w/shipping.

I had this exact same setup with the SE version of this board and a E5200 instead of an E5400. Get this and OCing both are simple and a breeze. You will outperform any AMD budget build at this price if your willing to oc a little.

Although it says its a pentium these chips are actually core duo's with 1mb less in L2 cache.

If you would like i can show a bench of my current E5200. Its in my sig and right now will out perform any AMD dual core and E8400/E8500, in stock form of course. Just make sure you get a good aftermarket cooler. These chips will treat you well if you treat them well.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^.

There is no need in trying to overclock your cpu as its old and not that great. giving it a kick may produce better performance


----------



## bhaynes15 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, sadly that is what i was thinking. If i'm able to up my budget, how does this look?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.357501


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

looks ok, personally I always go for intel CPUs as I think they overclock better.


----------



## bhaynes15 (Mar 28, 2010)

Its still AMD but for $15 more would this be a better deal?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.359499

OR lets say my budget is $180ish what is the best mobo/cpu i can get that will still be compatible with my 4G of G. Skill ddr2 800 ram and my geforce 8800gt, because i can't afford to buy a whole new system atm.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

first one was better imo but if you really want my opinion I would save up some cash and build a whole new system.

if you do plan to overclock make sure your power supply is a good make since its the most important part of your system which so many people seem to overlook.


----------

